# Retrofit electric start



## Ryno1974 (Nov 15, 2015)

I have an older MTD 5 horse Tecumseh snow blower with no electric start on it. I cannot seem to find any information in an available electric start upgrade, and I was wondering if anyone had ever retrofitted an electric start to a non electric unit. 

Thanks.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ryno1974 said:


> I have an older MTD 5 horse Tecumseh snow blower with no electric start on it. I cannot seem to find any information in an available electric start upgrade, and I was wondering if anyone had ever retrofitted an electric start to a non electric unit.
> 
> Thanks.


:white^_^arial^_^0^_

On the *right* side of the engine from the operator's position there should be a metal cover just behind the flywheel, held on by one or two screws. Take that cover off and see if your flywheel has teeth (ring gear) on it. If it does you are home free. All you need to do is find a starter. Bolts on in 5 minutes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

What's your engine number?


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Assuming you have a Tecumseh 5 HP, yes you can retrofit an electric starter if: you have a flywheel cover set up for it, you have a starter ring on the flywheel and the engine is drilled for mounting on.

Take the tab out of the flywheel cover where the snout of the starter goes, mount the starter to the block (insure the bolts aren't too long and locktite them) and mount the starter button to the top of the flywheel cover and you're done.

I've done it, it's easy if everything is right. If the cover isn't cut for tab removal or the flywheel doesn't have a starter ring on it, you can substitute others that do.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Ryno :white^_^arial^_^0^_

You might also want to check to make sure you have a flywheel with teeth for the starter to engage.
You wouldn't need to take the recoil assembly off just take a good look from the back side where the starter mounts.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

:welcome: Ryno. If your engine does have a ring gear flywheel, the starter you need is a 33290 (a to e) and looks like this picture. If you do not have a ring gear flywheel, you could easily, maybe not cheaply, replace the one you have.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Says he's online but he's being pretty quiet.


----------



## Ryno1974 (Nov 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the replies! My engine number is HS50 67256G SER7127B. I took a look at the flywheel, and it doesnt look like it has the gears I need. It has the outer gear that turns the engine, but nothing that would accept a starter gear.

Looks like its man power starting this thing this winter!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ryno1974 said:


> Thanks for all the replies! My engine number is HS50 67256G SER7127B. I took a look at the flywheel, and it doesnt look like it has the gears I need. It has the outer gear that turns the engine, but nothing that would accept a starter gear.
> 
> Looks like its man power starting this thing this winter!


The "outer gear that turns the engine" ? ?


I just went and looked up your engine. Here's a screenshot of your flywheel. It has the outer ring gear on the flywheel that you need for a starter. Looks to me like you find a starter you've got a 10 minute project to have electric start for your blower. Part 90


----------



## Ryno1974 (Nov 15, 2015)

micah68kj said:


> The "outer gear that turns the engine" ? ?
> 
> 
> I just went and looked up your engine. Here's a screenshot of your flywheel. It has the outer ring gear on the flywheel that you need for a starter. Looks to me like you find a starter you've got a 10 minute project to have electric start for your blower. Part 90


Ok, thanks. A couple of stupid questions though. 

Would the starter be mounted on the operator side of the existing pull cord housing? The youtube videos I had seen all had the starter mounted on the other side of the flywheel, so the gears on the starter would be pointing back toward the operator.

Would the pull cord still function normally?

And can you tell me where you found that drawing?

Thanks!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Ryno1974 said:


> Ok, thanks. A couple of stupid questions though.
> 
> Would the starter be mounted on the operator side of the existing pull cord housing? The youtube videos I had seen all had the starter mounted on the other side of the flywheel, so the gears on the starter would be pointing back toward the operator.
> 
> ...


From the operator's'position, back at the handlebars, the starter mounts on the *RIGHT*side of the engine. There should be a small metal plate that is presently covering the hole where the starter would go through the fan shroud. Remove that metal piece and thats where the starter cone goes in. Your engine already has the starter mountimg bolt holes drilled and tapped, ready for a starter to be mounted. 
I found your that drawing for your specific engine at http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecu...50-67256g-tecumseh-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/ *This is your engine.*
Your pull rope wil function just as it always has.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Go back to post #5. Kiss for frog posted a pic of the gear on the flywheel. You should be able to remove the metal plate and see this gear in there on the flywheel. It's possible your engine doesn't have it but one of these shouldn't be too hard to find. Probably any small engine shop that has been in business for a few years should have one laying around.
*And there are no stupid questions*.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

micah68kj said:


> From the operator's'position, back at the handlebars, the starter mounts on the left side of the engine.


I know I'm dyslexic but ,,, standing at the operators position wouldn't it be the Carburetor on the left and the starter would be on the right ??


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Inside the yellow circle is where the starter would mount. There are four mounting holes for the starter.

If you pull the little screw the red arrow is pointing to you should be able to see the flywheel and if it has teeth.

If you don't have this bump out and plate on your recoil housing it's very doubtful you have the right flywheel.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I know I'm dyslexic but ,,, standing at the operators position wouldn't it be the Carburetor on the left and the starter would be on the right ??


No, Mark. It is I who have it wrong. I'm simply having more and more senior moments. I meant the *other* left side. :icon_whistling:
(Thanks for catching my blunder)


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Thank heaven. I had to google left again as that's the hand I've always kept the rock in to remind me which side is which !!
I'm a nightmare to drive with as I do confuse left and right all the time when giving someone else directions. :facepalm_zpsdj194qh
I'm so lucky my GPS is smarter than I am.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

This was posted in another thread but I should have saved it for this one. Glad to see I'm not the only one. :icon_whistling:


----------



## Ryno1974 (Nov 15, 2015)

Hi guys, thanks for all the feedback. I too was confused with the left side thing.... The position you have pointed out is exactly the position I thought it would go. And in that position I do not have the starter gear I need 

Does anyone know how difficult it would be to install one ?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Just find the complete flywheel. Like I said, find a small engine repair shop in your area. I bought a 5 H.P. Tecumseh engine complete w/electric start, in very good condition for $40. They're out there.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Ryno1974 said:


> Does anyone know how difficult it would be to install one ?


If you post your engine numbers that are stamped into the recoil shroud right in front of the spark plug, we could lookup the flywheel part number for you. Could you take a picture of the "right" side of the motor just below the gas tank and toward the recoil? Replacing the flywheel and installing the starter is not that difficult, and I would guess it could be done for $100 or so.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

tecumseh 5 hp. horizontal shaft engine
I went to a website called searchtempest. It's like craigslist on steroids. Type in what you're searching for and set you distance parameter. It'll show every craigslist posting in that entire area. Here's an example of one that I found. I'd never pay this much for an engine. I'd buy a complete other blower for this much $$. This is just an example.


----------



## Ryno1974 (Nov 15, 2015)

Grunt said:


> Ryno1974 said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know how difficult it would be to install one ?
> ...



I posted the engine number in post #8 on page 1.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Grunt said:


> If you post your engine numbers that are stamped into the recoil shroud right in front of the spark plug, we could lookup the flywheel part number for you. Could you take a picture of the "right" side of the motor just below the gas tank and toward the recoil? Replacing the flywheel and installing the starter is not that difficult, and I would guess it could be done for $100 or so.


Here's his engine. 
http://www.partstree.com/parts/tecu...0-67256g-tecumseh-4-cycle-horizontal-engine/o


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Looking at the parts list, the flywheel you need is part number 611081A and can be found here-
tecumseh 611081a | eBay

The electric starter is part number 33290 (A to E) and can be found here-
tecumseh 33290 | eBay


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Have 5hp Tecumseh starter available PM if interested.


----------

